# help



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok so I dont know what to get for Christmas I want some goat related things and some other things too but idk what to ask for if it helps at all im almost 14.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you show??? You could ask for show chain or something on that line. I usually get gift certs to tractor supply


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Blanket/tubes 
Milk stand
Good clippers
Blower
Probiotic pastes
TSC gift cards 
Halter 
Show chain 
Hay bales? Don't Know about that one haha
Hoof and heal


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions.. no I dont show but I have alot of goats that are going to kid this February but i dont know what to get for them in that matter?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Warming barrels, heat lamps, feeding syringes and tubes, 50% Dextrose, cheap bath sheets (Wal-mart has some good ones for around $5), head snare, lamb/kid puller, collapsible kidding pens if you don't already have some built, hog panels and steel posts to build some, pritchard nipples for bottling, that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

What is dextrose?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a first aid kit for goats...meds to keep on hand...needles, sryinges ect...


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

goatlady1314 said:


> What is dextrose?


It is very basically sugar. It is in liquid form.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> It is very basically sugar. It is in liquid form.


What is it for?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I use it to bring cold kids around. Are you familiar with 'dummy' kids? Kids that have gotten so cold they lose the instinct to nurse? Mixing 30 cc's of 50% Dextrose with 30 cc's of very warm water and tubing provides energy and brings them out of the dummy kid syndrome and gets them to going.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe a gift card from Jeffers, Hoeggers, etc? Or one of those pre-paid visa cards so you can buy what you want when you need it! 
(Walmart, banks, etc. sell the pre-paid visa cards.).


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hoof care products, heat lamps for kids, creep feeder or supplies to build one, coats in case of cold babies, other kidding supplies for baby and moms. If you have milkers maybe udder balms or milking buckets or strainers... are you interested in soap making? You could ask for that stuff

I'm not allowed to ask for stuff for goats at Christmas. The closest I can get is a TSC gift card and that rarely happens.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Your not allowed to ask for goat stuff for christmas??!!^^


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Not unless its for me... like a tshirt or show belt is ok but I'm not allowed to ask for a fitting stand or kidding supplies. My dad said we'll get them another time... needless to say I never have a good Christmas list. Its very short lol.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

A shiny new milk bucket? Bells for their collars, some lumber to build a play station, maybe some frames to put your favorite pictures of them in?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

GoatieGranny said:


> A shiny new milk bucket? Bells for their collars, some lumber to build a play station, maybe some frames to put your favorite pictures of them in?


Those are very good ideas thank you all, I really do need a new milk bucket


----------

